# bow hunt for wasatch/currant creek unit



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

K I decided I'm going to put in for the Wasatch/currant creek unit this year. I looked at the stats and it seems this is the area to put in for a bow general season. Anyone have any tips or want a scouting buddy? I am willing to put in the work and check out some new areas. I just didn't know if someone had some good pointers. 

If u are going to put in and want someone to hunt with then I'm down for that also. I'm in good shape and really put some miles on my boots during the hunt.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You have made a wise choice.-------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just be aware, will take 2 points for a gaurantee this archery permit for 2014 ..

very possible 1 point may not draw this permit this year .. just a heads up.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2013/13_general_deer.pdf


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you talking about elk?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

General Archery Points for Deer any where in this State is a LOAD OF BS..Pull your heads out and go to State Wide Archery..


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The Odds Report for General Season Deer units are not correct. Don't base your hopes off data which includes Youth, Lifetime Licensees, and does not distinguish between 2nd-5th choices which are drawn ahead of lower point holders for their 1st choice.

Good luck in drawing. The CC was smoking hot last year for deer.


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Packout said:


> The Odds Report for General Season Deer units are not correct. Don't base your hopes off data which includes Youth, Lifetime Licensees, and does not distinguish between 2nd-5th choices which are drawn ahead of lower point holders for their 1st choice.
> 
> Good luck in drawing. The CC was smoking hot last year for deer.


 Nice, tell the whole www about it. I guess its a nice way to direct traffic away from the rest of the state.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Bowdacious
I was talking about the draw for general deer. I will be hunting the elk in the same unit I draw for elk.I saw some nice animals during the extended also, so it gets me excited to try archery. I really want to get anything with head gear this year by no means a trophy hunter. While hunting for elk the past two years I have come within bow range of bucks. I seem to always have the wrong tag in my pocket everytime.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Packout said:


> The Odds Report for General Season Deer units are not correct. Don't base your hopes off data which includes Youth, Lifetime Licensees, and does not distinguish between 2nd-5th choices which are drawn ahead of lower point holders for their 1st choice.
> 
> Good luck in drawing. The CC was smoking hot last year for deer.


I drew the tag! Wooooo Hooooo! I just did the freaking mackarena on my bed and woke up my wife!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on drawing the tag. there plenty of deer up there and some pretty country up there.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Heavily hunted area and heavily used for family camping. They have been closing a lot of the pull of the road camp sites over the last couple of years which really concentrates the hunters. People are pulling their trailers and campers up and leaving them all summer to insure they get their hunting camp site. I wish they would enforce the 16 day camp limit, but it is only a myth.


----------

